# How to remove stair railings



## Thai (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi guys

I just started the flooring business. Got a house to do, but dont know how to remove stair railings to put hardwood floors down. Can sumone help me out? I gotta start it in 2 weeks.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh boy..not a good first thread. You gonna get eaten alive with that one...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Got any pictures?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Mentor under a real professional floor guy.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We have two weeks to help this guy. If he posts the pics I will offer good advice. Maybe he just needs some good advice. Id say he came to the right place for that wouldn't you?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Only if he does an intro...and pics..then we can offer advise...rules are rules...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

While it is preferred that people post intros I do not believe it is actually required or even requested in the tos. I think that it should be necessary to post anything. No intro post, no posting access.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> While it is preferred that people post intros I do not believe it is actually required or even requested in the tos. I think that it should be necessary to post anything. No intro post, no posting access.


Agreed. And a profile with at least location...mods...new tos terms to add...


----------



## Thai (Sep 11, 2012)

The railing i have to take off is exactly like this.


----------



## Thai (Sep 11, 2012)

Its on carpet


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Agreed. And a profile with at least location...mods...new tos terms to add...


Wont happen. The main purpose is to get people to participate period. Its bad enough we all have to be contractors and most contractors dont know how to turn on their computers.. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Remover them, install flooring, cut balusters, reinstall.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Just cuz Matt is ok with this guy I will leave it for now...:thumbsup:

Does border on the DIY...

Thai, an intro would be nice....

The railings come apart from the top down...

Just hope someone didn't over due the glue on the spindles...:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

griz said:


> Just cuz Matt is ok with this guy I will leave it for now...:thumbsup:
> 
> Does border on the DIY...
> 
> ...


Dont let me get in the way.. :hammer:


----------



## Thai (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok my name is thai from toronto canada just started doing flooring for 3 months. Had my first own job last week. Put hardwood down 420sq ft. Lol


----------



## Thai (Sep 11, 2012)

Trying to start my own company. Working wit the union suksss


----------



## Thai (Sep 11, 2012)

So would i just bang the topp off?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thai said:


> Ok my name is thai from toronto canada just started doing flooring for 3 months. Had my first own job last week. Put hardwood down 420sq ft. Lol


Try to post it in the intro section. It helps everyone provide you with better more pertinent advice. The better your intro the better your advice will be at first. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thai said:


> Trying to start my own company. Working wit the union suksss


I knew I liked him.. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Thai said:


> So would i just bang the topp off?


Ya, hit it with a single jack & hope you can glue most of it back together...:whistling:laughing:

10...9...8...


----------

